# Patrick's Approval Ratings Take A Nose Dive



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick's Approval Ratings Take A Nose Dive*








*Jon Keller*
Reporting

_(WBZ)_ _BOSTON_ An exclusive WBZ Fast Track survey shows Governor Deval Patrick's job approval rating has taken a major hit. It's down 20 points in the past month.

One month ago, 63-percent of voters approved of the job Patrick was doing, with only 25-percent voicing disapproval.

As of this weekend, Patrick's approval rating has dropped a whopping 20 points, and his disapproval is up 22 points.

It coincides with a run of negative news stories about the official Cadillac, the office drapes, the phone call on behalf of a corporate buddy.

Disapproval of the governor has risen sharply in every demographic.

But the scariest part for Patrick is his collapse among groups who were key campaign supporters.

He's down 19 points among women, 21 points among independents, and an astonishing 23 points among voters 55 or older, all key swing voter groups that rallied strongly behind him last fall.








*Complete Interactive Crosstabs*

http://wbztv.com/topstories/local_story_071141144.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

1000 ?????? Where are YOU Beverly Hills ??????????


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> And I see the ratings going down quicker than a hooker that was just givin $1000


:L:


----------



## serpico (Dec 17, 2005)

definetly not in Lowell thats for sure


----------

